# Food Safety News - 02/05/2021 Food facility registrations with FDA are down worldwide for 2021



## daveomak.fs (Feb 5, 2021)

*Food facility registrations with FDA are down worldwide for 2021*
By Dan Flynn on Feb 05, 2021 12:05 am Domestic and international food facility registrations have nose-dived, likely in part because of the coronavirus pandemic. Food facilities worldwide that do business in the United States must register with the Food and Drug Administration at the start of each odd numbered year. The 10-year old Food Safety Modernization Act (FSMA) requires food facility registrations. FDA... Continue Reading

*Start working now on your game plan for food safety on Super Bowl Sunday*
By News Desk on Feb 05, 2021 12:04 am No doubt, many people are planning some special food for Super Bowl LV, which kicks off Sunday at 6:30 p.m. EST. The Kansas City Chiefs and the Tampa Bay Buccaneers will be facing off for the Lombardi Trophy in Tampa Bay. And just like the Tampa Bay Bucs, you’re probably going to be home for... Continue Reading

*Contaminated sesame seed recalls continue in Europe*
By Joe Whitworth on Feb 05, 2021 12:02 am A European alert food system is nearing 500 reports because of the unauthorized substance ethylene oxide in products with sesame seeds. Belgium made the first alert in early September 2020 in the Rapid Alert System for Food and Feed (RASFF) concerning pesticide residues in various lots of sesame seeds from India. Three months later, most... Continue Reading


----------

